# Adobe verteilt noch immer alte Reader



## Newsfeed (17 Februar 2010)

Einen Tag, nachdem der Hersteller eine neue Version des Adobe Readers veröffentlicht hat, die eine kritische Sicherheitslücke schließen soll, installieren die offiziellen Download-Seiten immer noch die alte, unsichere Version.

Weiterlesen...


----------

